# littledsitube.com



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2010)

Any body know bout this or used this?


http://www.littledsitube.com/dsi_videos


----------



## redact (Feb 26, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Any body know bout this or used this?
> 
> 
> http://www.littledsitube.com/dsi_videos


just gifs..
not useful for watching videos


----------



## WildWon (Feb 26, 2010)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Any body know bout this or used this?
> 
> 
> http://www.littledsitube.com/dsi_videos



Erm... what is the point of that site?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, just was curious if a lot of people knew about it or are actually use it when their really bored or something.


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 26, 2010)

oo, a new website to add to my list of unorganised tabs


----------



## zuron7 (Feb 26, 2010)

This


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 26, 2010)

That's just lame. Why would anyone even bother using this? Watching a video w/o sound is ghey.


----------



## Snorlax (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a good website but I wouldn't see myself watching it too much.
Cute gifs though. :]


----------

